# Obsessed garage trial & Error



## Carscope

So iv mentioned this topic in a few other threads, essentially im trying my best to collate each of Matts packages and trying them out out. So far I've;

attempted making the bucket filler (which can be seen here;https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420663) ,

Tried out adams shampoo (thread here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419020&page=9)

I've also got some beadmaker and some brake buster which im really impressed with, will update with pictures soon.

Finally ordered a Pressol sprayer last night so got that to try too.

So as i slowly work my way through each of the packages ill lay down some thoughts and report back. Ill post up pics and hopefully offer some alternatives if required.

Cheers
E


----------



## AB_

Could see you wearing one of these very soon 

https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/shirts


----------



## Carscope

Also for anyone interested in the 'Microfibre towel' package form OG the following towels are the TRC equivalents.

10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Small Edgeless Drying Towel = 420 GSM (Blue) = *TRC Creature edgless *

10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Plush Waffle Weave Waterless Wash Towel ver. 2.0 - 490 GSM (Light Grey)= *TRC Platinum pluffle*

10- 16" x 16" 70/30 Door Jamb/Trunk/Underhood Towel ver. 2.0 - 350 GSM (Lavender)= *Eagle 350 edgeless*

10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Wheel & Tire Towel - 420 GSM (Dark Grey/Black Edge)= *Spectrum *

10 - 16" x 24" 70/30 Waffle Weave Glass Cleaning Towel - 400 GSM (Navy)=*16 X 24 Premium Korean Microfiber Light Blue Waffle Weave Towel *

10- 16" x 27" 80/20 Interior Towel - 320 GSM (Dark Green)=
*ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*

10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Polish Removal Towel - 320GSM (Yellow)= 
*ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*

10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Red Terry Towel 320GSM (Wax/Sealant Removal)= *ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*

10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Coating Removal Towel - 245 GSM (Green) = 
*16 X 16 Edgeless 245 All-Purpose Microfiber Terry Towel*

10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Multi-Purpose Towel - 320 GSM (Dark Grey) =
*ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*

26" x 59" 70/30 Large Waffle Weave Drying Towel - 350 GSM (White) = *20 X 40 Dry Me A River! Jr. Premium Korean Microfiber Waffle Weave Towel*

You can source every towel outside of the car wash towels in the UK and Europe, you would have to order the car wash towel form the US site, postage is around 40 quid from the US site.


----------



## Carscope

AB_ said:


> Could see you wearing one of these very soon
> 
> https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/shirts


Nah I'm good lol, just stick with the products i think. Sometimes i think men in general can get tunnel vision. before you know it your turning up to you daughters wedding in basketball shorts with an obsessed garage t shirt on placing bead maker on the gift pile :lol:


----------



## scooobydont

You should have called the thread 'Obsessed Obsessed Garage'


----------



## Carscope

Incredibrush flat and jescar powerlock on the way. 

Finding it hard to find any Collinite 845 in stock


----------



## -Kev-

Per your other thread, if you wish to sell on here please contact whizzer (Bill) to discuss


----------



## KleenChris

Top man :thumb: that's a really helpful list, thanks 



Eturty said:


> Also for anyone interested in the 'Microfibre towel' package form OG the following towels are the TRC equivalents.
> 
> 10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Small Edgeless Drying Towel = 420 GSM (Blue) = *TRC Creature edgless *
> 
> 10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Plush Waffle Weave Waterless Wash Towel ver. 2.0 - 490 GSM (Light Grey)= *TRC Platinum pluffle*
> 
> 10- 16" x 16" 70/30 Door Jamb/Trunk/Underhood Towel ver. 2.0 - 350 GSM (Lavender)= *Eagle 350 edgeless*
> 
> 10 - 16" x 16" 70/30 Wheel & Tire Towel - 420 GSM (Dark Grey/Black Edge)= *Spectrum *
> 
> 10 - 16" x 24" 70/30 Waffle Weave Glass Cleaning Towel - 400 GSM (Navy)=*16 X 24 Premium Korean Microfiber Light Blue Waffle Weave Towel *
> 
> 10- 16" x 27" 80/20 Interior Towel - 320 GSM (Dark Green)=
> *ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*
> 
> 10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Polish Removal Towel - 320GSM (Yellow)=
> *ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*
> 
> 10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Red Terry Towel 320GSM (Wax/Sealant Removal)= *ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*
> 
> 10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Coating Removal Towel - 245 GSM (Green) =
> *16 X 16 Edgeless 245 All-Purpose Microfiber Terry Towel*
> 
> 10 - 16" x 27" 80/20 Multi-Purpose Towel - 320 GSM (Dark Grey) =
> *ALL PURPOSE 16 X 27 CAR WASH MICROFIBER TERRY TOWEL*
> 
> 26" x 59" 70/30 Large Waffle Weave Drying Towel - 350 GSM (White) = *20 X 40 Dry Me A River! Jr. Premium Korean Microfiber Waffle Weave Towel*
> 
> You can source every towel outside of the car wash towels in the UK and Europe, you would have to order the car wash towel form the US site, postage is around 40 quid from the US site.


----------



## st33ly

Mate I just want to say thank you. I have done a similar thing. I was going to order his microfibre starter package with the OG spec Miasmatic wand. Just waiting on the stainless fitting coming back in stock. I will look into the microfibre offerings above.


----------



## wayne451

I really should wear my glasses when using my phone. I thought your initial post said that you’d got a breadmaker! :lol:


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Mate I just want to say thank you. I have done a similar thing. I was going to order his microfibre starter package with the OG spec Miasmatic wand. Just waiting on the stainless fitting coming back in stock. I will look into the microfibre offerings above.


You can buy the new package from mosmatic UK, Richard (uk representative) is a super nice dude and will sort you out. Only thing it's missing is the new short swivel on the bottom of the gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Eturty said:


> You can buy the new package from mosmatic UK, Richard (uk representative) is a super nice dude and will sort you out. Only thing it's missing is the new short swivel on the bottom of the gun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I have already spoke to home and for a similar version to the obsessed version 2 kit it worked out at £310 if I remember correctly inc delivery and VAT. I thought I may as well buy the real deal so I'm going to wait. Keep up dating the thread though as I'll be interested to hear your findings.


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Thanks for that. I have already spoke to home and for a similar version to the obsessed version 2 kit it worked out at £310 if I remember correctly inc delivery and VAT. I thought I may as well buy the real deal so I'm going to wait. Keep up dating the thread though as I'll be interested to hear your findings.


Let me know your landed cost when you get your lance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Just check out on the website, costings landed including Vat on the new gun, lance and custom kranzle hoze adaptor clocks in at 465 including duty. 

Jesus haha, nearly as much for the pressure washer!


----------



## Carscope

Few more OG bits


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Pressol bottle arrived today, trigger is fairly stiff. Going to try it out with bead maker later today. Also a comparison to a kwazar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

The kwazar ones will take some beating 🤔


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> The kwazar ones will take some beating


Just going off some initial sprays and I think I prefer the kwazar, the trigger is more comfortable in hand compared to the pressol, I prefer the bottle shape of the pressol however

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

My PF22.2 bottle arrived this morning


----------



## Carscope

Sim said:


> My PF22.2 bottle arrived this morning


Did you order from OG? Can't find a UK distributor for one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Eturty said:


> Did you order from OG? Can't find a UK distributor for one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did. Postage was only about $13


----------



## Carscope

Sim said:


> Yes I did. Postage was only about $13


Thats not too bad is it, How long did it take to get to you?


----------



## Sim

Eturty said:


> Thats not too bad is it, How long did it take to get to you?


Just short of 2 weeks, which is about what I expected


----------



## st33ly

Loving the write up dude. I have a PF22.2 bottle in my cart. Still waiting for the mosmatic fitting to come into stock before I pull the trigger. No pun intended lol.


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Loving the write up dude. I have a PF22.2 bottle in my cart. Still waiting for the mosmatic fitting to come into stock before I pull the trigger. No pun intended lol.


Which fitting you after?

Decided to go the same route as you and buy from OG, god it's pricey though isn't it!

Also tried out the pressol sprayer earlier today. Honestly it's nothing that special, I would say that the ergonomics are better than the kwazar but for twice the price I think this will be the only bottle I buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

What’s the benefit of the obsessed garage foam cannon over a standard MTM one? Is it just the bottle, if that’s the case just buy a standard one and use a Kwazer bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> What's the benefit of the obsessed garage foam cannon over a standard MTM one? Is it just the bottle, if that's the case just buy a standard one and use a Kwazer bottle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's OG specific, only difference being the US seem to have gotten the latest version of the PF22.2. Which is the bottle change earlier than us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Eturty said:


> Which fitting you after?
> 
> Decided to go the same route as you and buy from OG, god it's pricey though isn't it!
> 
> Also tried out the pressol sprayer earlier today. Honestly it's nothing that special, I would say that the ergonomics are better than the kwazar but for twice the price I think this will be the only bottle I buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate.

I am after the stainless mosmatic fitting to connect the PF22 foam cannon too and also another item he does not currently have in stock. Yeah it is stupid expensive. But it's what I would like so you pay your money and have your way. At least I am not after the £140 quick disconnect for the PF22 😂

I think he has done well to target a market that people want to buy super quality products. I just wish the tax and shipping was not as expensive. My plan was to visit him in March and buy a load of stuff but that was cut short at Gatwick airport. Balls.


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> I am after the stainless mosmatic fitting to connect the PF22 foam cannon too and also another item he does not currently have in stock. Yeah it is stupid expensive. But it's what I would like so you pay your money and have your way. At least I am not after the £140 quick disconnect for the PF22
> 
> I think he has done well to target a market that people want to buy super quality products. I just wish the tax and shipping was not as expensive. My plan was to visit him in March and buy a load of stuff but that was cut short at Gatwick airport. Balls.


I'll buy another ticket and go with you lol

Yeah the quick realease for the foam cannon is mad expensive haha, but low volume stuff is just expensive to produce!

Again I think you can get the 1/4 release from mosmatic UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craighightower

I was in Florida in January and swung by his shop. Matt was bust filming but his mother and one of his guys were really helpful. Managed to get a wand and some other stuff in my case. His shop is ampler than it looks but this was before he took the unit next door.


----------



## Craighightower

The link to the bucket filler isn’t working. Is there an error ?


----------



## Carscope

Craighightower said:


> The link to the bucket filler isn't working. Is there an error ?


Do you mean for the OG or mine dude?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Craighightower said:


> The link to the bucket filler isn't working. Is there an error ?


Just checked the link, think it was deleted because I tried to sell them without asking which is my fault! I'm coming up with a second iteration, when I do I'll run it past the mods before posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Thought it would be worth posting it here.

I'm planning a to build a wall mounted kranzle system 'inspired' by the custom install solution on the OG website.

Here's how to layout will look.










The system is being installed on a farm so the supply for the water is being fed via Plasson fittings, but you could just as easily do this with copper or stainless plumbing.

I've got all the fitting now so laying out how it will work on the pool table (only flat surface big enough. Its great fun laying it out. almost like water Lego lol.










Ordered some stainless shelving for the pressure washer and the DI unit.

Ill test the system with my old nilfisk if its OK then ill order the Kranzle K10 and COX reel.

Im still on the fence about ordering the mostmatic lance from OG. dam thing is the same price as the kranzle!

Will update with more pics as i go.


----------



## st33ly

^^^ Well excites about this. Keep us posted. I agree regarding the wand however on reflection I’ll guarantee that if you bought a cheaper alternative you would end up looking at the OG spec one again.


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> ^^^ Well excites about this. Keep us posted. I agree regarding the wand however on reflection I'll guarantee that if you bought a cheaper alternative you would end up looking at the OG spec one again.


100% Right, Its a bit like when i wanted the AMMO stuff, i must have bought 5 or 6 different wax & sealant combos before just ordering the AMMO stuff. Would have been better off ordering it right away.

I could talk myself into anything i swear lol


----------



## Carscope

Di reel and flow meter turned up today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Stainless shelving arrived today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Planning the flow rate before routing and painting the board, cox reel now on order, will order the kranzle early next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

You have me inspired. This will be my first project when I finally get myself a garage. Looking good!


----------



## Carscope

Blackpaint said:


> You have me inspired. This will be my first project when I finally get myself a garage. Looking good!


Good on you dude!

Ironically this isn't even going in 'my garage' my mrs lives in a farm and I'm moving in here for a year with her while we save for a place of our own. Her dad has very kindly let me rent the single garage off him for the year so I'm pimpin it a bit, will be able to just remove this wall unit when we move and replace the plasson fittings with stainless or brass when I get my own garage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Man this is complicated...it's taken no less then 20 different sites and even more orders to get all the parts to get this set up right. All the fixings, hoses & couplings are on there way now. Ordering the washer tonight after I measure the output to decide whether to go for the K10 or the K7. Routed the edge of the panel now and mounted to the wall, this puppy isn't going anywhere! (Mrs dad doing the routing for me). If any of you guys are planning on doing something similar I've created a long list with all the bits required and will save you guys from having to search yourself as it's proven to be pretty long winded.

After work I'll get it sanded and the first coat of paint on, all the plumbing was done yesterday so we are good to start mounting after paint. Will update with more pics as I go.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Measured the water, filled my 19L megs bucket in 35 seconds, I reckon we're good for a K10

Sanded the panel flat










Added the first layer of paint then filled the holes ready for a second coat



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Looking good. If you’re going to be moving house would the kranzle not be better waiting until you’ve moved, just thinking you might move somewhere with less pressure. Just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Looking good. If you're going to be moving house would the kranzle not be better waiting until you've moved, just thinking you might move somewhere with less pressure. Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be fine, can always switch out later

Last layer of paint added


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Link hose arrived today for the hose reel to the pressure washer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Along with the stainless steel inlet hose, which was surprisingly difficult to find in 600mm with a large enough bore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Do vessel shelf and bracket mounted and painted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Testing fitting the filter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Loving this build mate. I was thinking if you want to anything else from obsesses garage we could maybe split the delivery bill? Do a group purchase or something. I am happy to arrange this pay for it etc just make sure I get the funds of people before I order. Not wanting to be in the same situation I am in now. Payed for something and it is not arrived yet. 🙈😡


----------



## Carscope

Plumbing nightmare lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

st33ly said:


> Loving this build mate. I was thinking if you want to anything else from obsesses garage we could maybe split the delivery bill? Do a group purchase or something. I am happy to arrange this pay for it etc just make sure I get the funds of people before I order. Not wanting to be in the same situation I am in now. Payed for something and it is not arrived yet.


That a great idea dude, do you have WhatsApp? Probably easier to discuss on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

More plumbing and reel mounted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

What's your other half said about this madness Eturty? 😂


----------



## Carscope

Shelf mounted!

Obviously I'm not in love with how the Plasson fittings look but I'll be able to switch to copper when this becomes permanent

And the mrs doesn't mind it weirdly, thinks it looks purposeful lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> And the mrs doesn't mind it weirdly, thinks it looks purposeful lol


I am surprised you've seen her having made as much progress on this as you have. Looking good.

Slight digression but I caught myself on while trying to explain a detailing concept to the misses. Immediately stopped myself and realised she had glazed over :buffer:


----------



## Carscope

It’s funny isn’t it, you get so immersed in what your doing and then it suddenly hits you how silly it all is, I stood there starting at the ridiculous wall mounting think ‘how the hell did I get here?’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Little update, bucket filler is all connected and working a treat now, had some issues with the Hose reel so opted to order the wider, larger reel. Only issue is it's going to take a few weeks (or months) to arrive but I wanna do it right. Still waiting in a few more connections and the kranzle. Hope to have it finished soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Eturty said:


> Obviously I'm not in love with how the Plasson fittings look but I'll be able to switch to copper when this becomes permanent


I was just about to say the same. Even Matt's from OG looks hidious. All the fittings etc just make it look a mess and just asking to spring a leak.

A hardline copper solution would be much better and neater looking IMO.


----------



## Carscope

RandomlySet said:


> I was just about to say the same. Even Matt's from OG looks hidious. All the fittings etc just make it look a mess and just asking to spring a leak.
> 
> A hardline copper solution would be much better and neater looking IMO.


I actually quite like the look of the Prevost lines he uses, But a permanent copper/Stainless install would probably be cheaper and look better.


----------



## atbalfour

I love that bucket filler - find my lightweight hose flaps around and doesn't stay in the bucket. If only that didn't cost you quite so much to make lol!


----------



## garage_dweller

If you want to smarten up the lever on your tap then a wipe over with tar remover will remove the text. It’ll start to wear off and look unsightly quickly anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

As an FYI I’m working on a second less expensive solution to all of our bucket filler problems...however before I start talking about selling them or anything like that I’ll be sure to contact Whizzer. 

Hopefully the kranzle turns up tomorrow! Ordered a shorty gun from in2detailing to carry me over until I can buy the OG version, don’t think I’ll get on well with the standard Kranzle Lance, things like a barret 50cal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Me and st33ly are planning an OG group buy if anyone is interested?


----------



## SKY

Eturty said:


> As an FYI I'm working on a second less expensive solution to all of our bucket filler problems...however before I start talking about selling them or anything like that I'll be sure to contact Whizzer.
> 
> Hopefully the kranzle turns up tomorrow! Ordered a shorty gun from in2detailing to carry me over until I can buy the OG version, don't think I'll get on well with the standard Kranzle Lance, things like a barret 50cal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speak with Gerry at Simpson's cleaning machines. He does a OG version which is just as good.


----------



## Carscope

SKY said:


> Speak with Gerry at Simpson's cleaning machines. He does a OG version which is just as good.


Won't have all the mosmatic connections, think they are OG only


----------



## SKY

Speak with him, his gun is mos also.


----------



## SKY

PS: OG Lance is like putting a £2k steering wheel on a ford escort. 
You are putting a £200 gun on a £500 K10 pump. 

It’s not the greatest value pairing and is purely branding over function.
Suttner Guns are far superior and cheaper.


----------



## Carscope

SKY said:


> PS: OG Lance is like putting a £2k steering wheel on a ford escort.
> You are putting a £200 gun on a £500 K10 pump.
> 
> It's not the greatest value pairing and is purely branding over function.
> Suttner Guns are far superior and cheaper.


Well kinda, its more like putting a 2k steering wheel on an escort cossie.

Still over priced but the car deserves it...

Also the OG gun has specific swivels made only for that gun, you cant get them here. the gun handle is made by suttner for mosmatic though.


----------



## Carscope

Added the DI reel this morning, decided to use a Karcher on/off switch so I don't have to kink the hose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKY

Eturty said:


> Added the DI reel this morning, decided to use a Karcher on/off switch so I don't have to kink the hose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Good :thumb:


----------



## SKY

Can you post a link to the Karcher switch - love the idea of that


----------



## Carscope

SKY said:


> Can you post a link to the Karcher switch - love the idea of that


Here you go dude,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GTKVEC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

it isn't cheap but i guess it sort of pays for itself buy not wasting DI water, well...at least what i tell myself


----------



## SKY

Eturty said:


> Here you go dude,
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008GTKVEC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> it isn't cheap but i guess it sort of pays for itself buy not wasting DI water, well...at least what i tell myself


Thanks for the link - i'm gonna grab one - great idea. 
I guess on MAX it does not restrict the water too much.


----------



## SKY

If your garage has a decent power supply I wonder if you could also install a instantaneous hot water tap for filling the bucket in the winter?


----------



## Carscope

Yeah dude had no issue with so far, and i would but its not my garage! temporary install while me and the Mrs save for our own place. will do a permanent install with hot/cold when we move.


----------



## RandomlySet

Eturty said:


> I actually quite like the look of the Prevost lines he uses, But a permanent copper/Stainless install would probably be cheaper and look better.


I've gotten used to seeing it, and can see the appeal. Didn't realise it would be more expensive than a permanent copper solution. I suppose it's easier to do for the average home owner rather than getting a plumber in.

:thumb:


----------



## Carscope

RandomlySet said:


> I've gotten used to seeing it, and can see the appeal. Didn't realise it would be more expensive than a permanent copper solution. I suppose it's easier to do for the average home owner rather than getting a plumber in.
> 
> :thumb:


I guess you'd still need a plumber out to get water to it so it wouldn't cost that much more to do it yourself really, braising coppers isn't too hard really depends on how handy you are I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty said:


> Yeah dude had no issue with so far, and i would but its not my garage! temporary install while me and the Mrs save for our own place.


If you don't mind me saying Eturty, you're not looking like someone who's in 'saving mode'. Have you worked out how much you've spent in 2020 on car shampoo alone before we even contemplate your 'water lego' kit and pending Kranzle delivery. 🥴
Only messing mate, but to the outside eye, you don't appear to be in saving mode. 😘


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> If you don't mind me saying Eturty, you're not looking like someone who's in 'saving mode'. Have you worked out how much you've spent in 2020 on car shampoo alone before we even contemplate your 'water lego' kit and pending Kranzle delivery. 🥴
> Only messing mate, but to the outside eye, you don't appear to be in saving mode. 😘


Lol, proper savings starts next month...I promise


----------



## Darlofan

If you're going down the route of copper I'd say do it yourself. Soldering copper pipe is so easy to do. I've done so much work moving radiators and water pipes over the last few years and was surprised at how simple it was. 

Ps, that orange horizontal pipe needs levelling😂😉😉


----------



## GeeWhizRS

If it’s a temporary installation, leave it in your Lego plastic and worry about it when you get your own gaff Eturty. 👌
You stay at the in laws too long they’ll start thinking you fancy her mother. 😉


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> If it's a temporary installation, leave it in your Lego plastic and worry about it when you get your own gaff Eturty.
> You stay at the in laws too long they'll start thinking you fancy her mother.


Lol wel I'm not even moved in yet! One year how then I can get it all fully specced to how I like it when it's at my place, tbh I'm just so grateful I'm aloud to do any of this stuff in the first place. Tried out the DI reel today and it's so nice not having to lug it out and move it around, has anyone found a clean way to put a boo dryer on a wall? I'm gone wall mounting crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I hang my woofty machine on a big hook from the garage roof.


----------



## johan

Eturty said:


>


Following this because I'm planning something similar when funds allow, so thanks for taking the time posting this. :thumb:

I might be mistaken but can you isolate the DI in this setup (see picture above)? Also it is different from your drawing earlier in the thread any specific reason to change it?


----------



## Carscope

johan said:


> Following this because I'm planning something similar when funds allow, so thanks for taking the time posting this. :thumb:
> 
> I might be mistaken but can you isolate the DI in this setup (see picture above)? Also it is different from your drawing earlier in the thread any specific reason to change it?


Yeah the DI vessel will be completely isolated just waiting for a valve for the hose, also I had to change from the drawing as i didn't have room for to Inlet pipes and it wasn't really necessary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Also you’ll want to do it copper, that way it won’t look like Joseph’s technicoloured dream coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Ok with a valve before the DI vessel isolating the DI vessel will work, looking forward to see it finished.

Always planned to do it in copper, installed the heating when I did my barn conversion and not too difficult to solder joints.

If you have some time after you finish your setup I would appreciate if you could compile a list with what pressure hose & reel / DI reel etc you have used and if allowed on here where you got it from. :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

johan said:


> Ok with a valve before the DI vessel isolating the DI vessel will work, looking forward to see it finished.
> 
> Always planned to do it in copper, installed the heating when I did my barn conversion and not too difficult to solder joints.
> 
> If you have some time after you finish your setup I would appreciate if you could compile a list with what pressure hose & reel / DI reel etc you have used and if allowed on here where you got it from. :thumb:


No problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got the little valves today work perfectly!

Also got some collinite for testing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Also got this gun to carry me over until I can get the OG version, gotta day for 30 quid it's great quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Who's been doodling on the table then? 🤔


----------



## Carscope

Also assembled some stainless clamps for the inlet hose, wiring and pressure washer

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got the blo GT mounted on the wall


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Who's been doodling on the table then? 🤔


I think its resin filling the cracks in the table


----------



## Carscope

It's finally here!










It's absolute beast, please excuse the plumbing for now just testing to make sure it's all OK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Enjoy mate. 👌🏻


----------



## Carscope

So fitted it too the shelf using a couple p clips and stainless fixings, still waiting in some stainless couplers and the hose reel so this is how it will get used for now


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Getting the wiring done now


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got my first batch of each towel from the 'Microfibre package' from clean and shiny. Theses rare the whee and tyre and drying aid towels, also known as the spectrum and FTW towels from TRC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

No idea if anyone is still following this thread anymore but imma keep posting lol

The correct COXREEL turned up today, for anyone undertaking a similar install the correct reel number Is 112- 3 - 100 whiles it's unlikely you will be hooking up 100 foot of hose you need the width to be able to fit the collar of the pressure washer hose, also you'll need 3/8 NPt X M22 adapters to be able to connect to the hose reel with a kranzle hose


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

And that's where we are up to for now! Last little bit will be to get the stainless inlet done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Still following and you’re doing a great job. I’d ditch those hazelock fitting though and fit Gardena ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Still following and you're doing a great job. I'd ditch those hazelock fitting though and fit Gardena ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the agenda dude, hopefully the last piece of the puzzle arrives today and I can get the inlet fitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Mate I never realised how expensive a coxrel was. Jesus!!!!


----------



## Carscope

I think it was £220 landed, not the cheapest lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Rest of the towels to try out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

If you guys need some guidance in doing your own install please PM me as getting the bits isn’t all that easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Last piece of the puzzle in today, stainless inlet fitted


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Great effort mate and mind boggling at all the gear!!

Looked at the plate of the Kranzle and the thing that always concerned me is that its a class 1 appliance with means it needs an earth for safety purposes. The mobile guys/girls use these and the K7's, i haven't seen the plate for that one but if your running anything of a generator from a van then there is no earth. So potentially there is a risk of the metal chassis of the kranzle becoming live. I must be missing something on it but that's what it looks like from the info on the plate.

Keep up the good work!



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Bellaciao said:


> Great effort mate and mind boggling at all the gear!!
> 
> Looked at the plate of the Kranzle and the thing that always concerned me is that its a class 1 appliance with means it needs an earth for safety purposes. The mobile guys/girls use these and the K7's, i haven't seen the plate for that one but if your running anything of a generator from a van then there is no earth. So potentially there is a risk of the metal chassis of the kranzle becoming live. I must be missing something on it but that's what it looks like from the info on the plate.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Urm what lol? does that mean its live when its on? I haven't noticed any fires yet lol


----------



## Bellaciao

No that there is potential that it could become live. If there was a fault and the chassis became live then having an "earth" there is a path for the current to flow back through the earth and trip the circuit breaker or fuse. The earth being marked with the yellow and green, this is fine in a normal house or building as the earth will be connected back to the supply ie fuseboard ( everything being normal ). Out being mobile your generating power via a generator which has no earth so there is a potential that if you touched the chassis that you can get become the earth for the current to flow and get a hit. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Bellaciao said:


> No that there is potential that it could become live. If there was a fault and the chassis became live then having an "earth" there is a path for the current to flow back through the earth and trip the circuit breaker or fuse. The earth being marked with the yellow and green, this is fine in a normal house or building as the earth will be connected back to the supply ie fuseboard ( everything being normal ). Out being mobile your generating power via a generator which has no earth so there is a potential that if you touched the chassis that you can get become the earth for the current to flow and get a hit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ah okay i see what you mean, all connected to mains here so should be fine


----------



## Bellaciao

Aye mate, try and dig out a diagram later on. These mobile guys/girls do a great job on all fronts just hope they don't have any problems as i would feel that there is insurance would be void and along with any cover they have for there equipment if it became faulty. Its only my thoughts on the matter as at these times the mind races, keep it up mate.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

I like Your post`s Eturty, keep it up.
Obsessed Garage is also a great inspiration for me and the making of my garage.


----------



## Blackpaint

Bellaciao said:


> Aye mate, try and dig out a diagram later on. These mobile guys/girls do a great job on all fronts just hope they don't have any problems as i would feel that there is insurance would be void and along with any cover they have for there equipment if it became faulty. Its only my thoughts on the matter as at these times the mind races, keep it up mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


An RCD plug would solve that issue. They monitor the flow out and then back in and will trip if there is any imbalance - i.e a current leak due to any faults.

Setup is looking great. Must be close to getting it's first proper use is it?


----------



## Carscope

Used it a bunch over the last few weeks in various states of disrepair, performing great. absolute ball ache getting all the bits though. 

Little update on the towels, tried them all and they are all great lol. but i do think its a bit excessive having so many options so need to slim it down a bit.


----------



## Carscope

So fellas, we have an issue. 

I tried the DI Vessel through the PW today and found that the PW starting to splutter a bit. I don't think i can push through enough water to feed the 10L/min for the K10. 

Any ideas?

I may need to buy a higher flow DI Vessel.


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> So fellas, we have an issue.
> 
> I tried the DI Vessel through the PW today and found that the PW starting to splutter a bit. I don't think i can push through enough water to feed the 10L/min for the K10.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I may need to buy a higher flow DI Vessel.


I've seen somewhere that you shouldn't run di water through a pressure washer (especially kranzle with brass internals) it causes issues with the pump

Gee wizz posted on ocd you tube channel


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> I've seen somewhere that you shouldn't run di water through a pressure washer (especially kranzle with brass internals) it causes issues with the pump
> 
> Gee wizz posted on ocd you tube channel


Yeah but you can get mesh filters to block any resin being sucked out anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

Does the DI need to go through the kranzle? Would you not just need the DI for a final rinse?


----------



## Steveom2

The problem is not the resin but the fact is that if you run pure water through a pressure washer it can corrode the internals especially brass


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Was discussed here in the Kranzle stripdown video on Obsessed Garage. Flush the washer through with regular tap water if you have had DI water through it.


----------



## Carscope

I barely use it through the pressure washer so it’s not a big deal anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

On the topic of pressure washers does anyone know the size of the two rubber O rings at the end of the Kranzle hose? I need to replace Borge of mine on my 1152tst.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just measured mine. 9.75mm ID, 2.3mm cross section.


----------



## st33ly

Thanks for that mate. Their are two. One under the screw cap and one on the tip. Do you know if they are both the same?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

The one under the plastic hand grip on the outside of the hose serves no other purpose than to stop the handle from sliding down, but no it’s not the same size. If that one snapped you’d need an o-ring to stretch over the plastic handle, so it’d be thick. 
If mine snapped I’d just put a tie wrap on the hose about an inch down to stop the handle from sliding too far away.


----------



## st33ly

Perfect mate thank you. I thought I had dislodged the bigger one from somewhere and could not fathom where it went. Thanks


----------



## Alan W

st33ly said:


> On the topic of pressure washers does anyone know the size of the two rubber O rings at the end of the Kranzle hose? I need to replace Borge of mine on my 1152tst.





GeeWhizRS said:


> Just measured mine. 9.75mm ID, 2.3mm cross section.


Are sure on the sizing 'Gee' because I found this and the description fits:

https://www.reinigungsberater.de/kraenzle_0-ring_93_x_24,p-83132731.html

Alan W


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I just measured the ones on mine Alan. If your link is the correct beastie, and I can well imagine it is, the o-rings will stretch (and with time stay) at another size. If you take your 9.3 ID/2.4CS o-ring and stretch that over a a 9.75mm diameter, the ID will increase to that 9.75mm and and the CS will have to reduce to compensate.


----------



## Bellaciao

Blackpaint said:


> An RCD plug would solve that issue. They monitor the flow out and then back in and will trip if there is any imbalance - i.e a current leak due to any faults.
> 
> Setup is looking great. Must be close to getting it's first proper use is it?


An RCD won't work as it has no capability to connect to earth as there is no earth from the generator so there won't be a path for the current to flow.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabbie

Bellaciao said:


> An RCD won't work as it has no capability to connect to earth as there is no earth from the generator so there won't be a path for the current to flow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


RCD Is to measure an imbalance between live and neutral, the Current should match both sides if and accident should happen and the current flows through the body instead of back down the neutral the RCD will trip.


----------



## Bellaciao

Crabbie said:


> RCD Is to measure an imbalance between live and neutral, the Current should match both sides if and accident should happen and the current flows through the body instead of back down the neutral the RCD will trip.


When on the tools, there is no test to trip the RCD without putting a fault to earth so you can acquire the tripping times. I haven't came across any faults between live/load and neutral.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Bellaciao said:


> When on the tools, there is no test to trip the RCD without putting a fault to earth so you can acquire the tripping times. I haven't came across any faults between live/load and neutral.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


There are many many of these sold. As I said in my reply and above, these don't need an earth reference and purely rely on current monitoring. If you buy one with the BS markings then they are tested to trip within a specified time depending on the test current. Can be tested with a PAT tester regularly to ensure it works. Its not ideal but it is a safety measure that could be used.


----------



## Carscope

Hey fellas,

Finally got the stainless bucket filler all complete

Here's the 600mm variant I've made for atbalfour, looks and works great. Had a quick chat with whizzer and I'll be selling them in the classifieds soon, I'll add pricing then

Will be available in 300, 450 and 600mm lengths with options to keep or remove hose lock connections


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

That looks like a sturdy bit of kit, Will go nicely with the rest of the setup!


----------



## SKY

Crabbie said:


> RCD Is to measure an imbalance between live and neutral, the Current should match both sides if and accident should happen and the current flows through the body instead of back down the neutral the RCD will trip.


Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Kadir

Interesting thread..

I wanted to ask a question if I may...

What is the difference between the following two packages..

1) https://www.obsessedgarage.com/products/og-spec-mosmatic-high-pressure-sprayer

2) https://mosmatic.co.uk/obsessed-det...sional-hp-gun-lance-detailing-collection.html

Thanks in advance..


----------



## NeilG40

Kadir said:


> Interesting thread..
> 
> I wanted to ask a question if I may...
> 
> What is the difference between the following two packages..
> 
> 1) https://www.obsessedgarage.com/products/og-spec-mosmatic-high-pressure-sprayer
> 
> 2) https://mosmatic.co.uk/obsessed-det...sional-hp-gun-lance-detailing-collection.html
> 
> Thanks in advance..


The swivel on the Obsessed Garage is internal whereas the Mosmatic one is external.


----------



## Carscope

NeilG40 said:


> The swivel on the Obsessed Garage is internal whereas the Mosmatic one is external.


Also the you nozzles are actually custom to Ov the mosmatic ones are made of two pieces so are bulkier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Made my own little 40 degree nozzle today, works wel. Can't wait to get the proper gun and wand though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Built a little lance holder with some black guttering from B&Q no way was I paying £100 for the stainless one from mosmatic (yet lol).


















Next up will be some kind of wall mounted vacuum, now I know it's a bit silly but having everything quick access to the wall is really useful, looking at either the Bisell garage multi clean or the garagevac, what do you guys think?



















Or possibly this central mounted unit from BPC ventilation, I like how it has a reel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

What an effort mate!

I'll be honest, my head hurts when looking at that 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Vacuum finally sorted!

Went for the sealey wall mounted unit.

Will update once it arrives and get it installed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1 CJE UK

I will be really interested in your thoughts on this, posted in the equipment section and didn't get much feedback so they are probably not that popular but it looks like it fits the brief perfectly for a build like yours.

Love the idea of it being clean and tidy on the wall and ready to go!



Eturty said:


> Vacuum finally sorted!
> 
> Went for the sealey wall mounted unit.
> 
> Will update once it arrives and get it installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got it on the wall, doddle to fit and come with proper wall anchors.

Works well! I paid £180 which is pretty decent for a wall mounted system as there aren't many around.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Looks very neat and tidy that...powerful?

Also, is that an On / Off control on the hose handle?


----------



## F1 CJE UK

AndyQash said:


> Looks very neat and tidy that...powerful?
> 
> Also, is that an On / Off control on the hose handle?


Would be interested how you find it, sounds like it has wet and dry function as well?


----------



## Carscope

Used the vacuum a few tiles now, really impressed with the power. Only drawback I can see it as it’s a stretch hose you do have it pulling back on itself when fully extended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

I just read the thread through again as my old pressure washer has died and the wife has allocated the money for a Kranzle. But what size thread is on the outlet? I would like to have a quick connect on the new PW, which was on the old Nilfisk.


----------



## NeilG40

Hede said:


> I just read the thread through again as my old pressure washer has died and the wife has allocated the money for a Kranzle. But what size thread is on the outlet? I would like to have a quick connect on the new PW, which was on the old Nilfisk.


They're M22, I've got these on my 1152

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/113186096404?ul_noapp=true


----------



## GeeWhizRS

When buying fittings for a Kranzle, yes they’re 22mm but note the internal bore of the fitting is 14mm. Some are 15mm and won’t work.


----------



## Hede

Thanks guys.

What nozzle orifice size are You using on the HD10 / 122 ?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

You can work out the correct nozzle/orifice size here https://www.kranzle.co.uk/english/nozzles.pdf

Take your washer pressure from the top and read the flow rate down the right. The nozzle size is on the left. :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Hede said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> What nozzle orifice size are You using on the HD10 / 122 ?


04 should be spot on bud


----------



## Rufus73

Got my shed built last year after a long wait. Just starting to get the wash station sorted. A working progress. Always changing bits and pieces, but it's great to have everything plumbed in and takes the drag out of setting up the pressure washer. I have an external reel aswell as the reel on the 1152tst which I can disconnect if I want to wash concrete around the house etc.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Liked reading through your post man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

A bit more done. Great having the rainwater to wash the car, it’s so much softer. No fear of water spotting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

I love the outdoor set up. Well done 👍


----------



## Rufus73

It nice to have the power wash in the shed and everything else outside, makes it quick to set up and get going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Henry. Can you send me a what’s app message as I’ve lost your number mate. Cheers. Craig.


----------

